# Flora Glo or Aqua Glo



## Chesemonky (Apr 29, 2010)

I have a 10 gallon tank that is using the hagen life glo bulb. It works great and my plants are visibly greener. I plan on getting a second cheap strip to put in front of the other so i am running 30 watts per gallon. Just wondering which of these bulbs would be better to add to my life glo bulb. I am partial to the flora glo cause i am more concerned about good plant growth than making my fishes colors pop. However, if the aqua glo does a good job at both fish colors and plant growth, i would get that. any help is appreciated.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Personally, I'd put a Power Glo with it to bring out blues and reds.

It's really just personal preference.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

The aqua Glo won't grow plants as well as the flora Glo, I prefer the flora/life Glo combo myself


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

To be honest, if you are talking about a T5 bulb, you could use nearly any bulb from 2700K to 20,000K and grow plants just fine. That's plenty of light with plenty of intensity, and plants would use either light just fine. 

If you're talking about a T8 bulb, the Flora/Life combo that HolyAngel suggested would be what I'd use.


----------



## Chesemonky (Apr 29, 2010)

ya im thinking of using that cause im running t8 bulbs


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

The flora glo has an extremely high PAR value and goes great with the Sun Glo (also has a good PAR; far better than that of your current bulb).


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

The link below is the Glo Light Guide from Hagen.

http://www.hagen.com/usa/aquatic/gloreminder/facts1.html

If you go through it it will show you what bulbs they recommend you should use in combination to achieve a certain look, etc..

Hope this helps


----------



## magnosis (Mar 2, 2010)

snausage: do you have references for the [relative] PAR value of their bulbs ?

Reading from the Guide that BradC linked to, I have a hard time differentiating...

- high output aiding rapid growth species
- dense plant growth
- promotes plant growth
- stimulate growth in foreground and background
- ideal combination
- stimulating plant density and vertical growth

Granted that my English vocabulary is limited, all of the above are pretty much synonymous to me :frown:

I have a dual-bulb Glo fixture and considering getting an additional single-bulb for outputting a strong burst for a few hours at mid day. I was thinking of using a LifeGlo+PowerGlo all day, plus an extra LifeGlo for a 1-2 hours burst. But their guide confused me more than it helped...

Flora and Sun Glo are rarely available in my area :/ I wonder if it's worth placing a special order for them at my LFS.


----------



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

The guide is what they recommend. You can mix any bulb you want, its all what looks good to you. Really any bulb you pick besides marine glo and I think aqua glo will grow plants fine. 

I have used sun glo, flora glo, life glo, and power glo over the years and have seen no difference in plant growth. All of them just give a different look.


----------

